

Is the Terrorism Threat Imaginary? - bootload
http://www.psychologytoday.com/print/50730

======
furposts
It's mind boggling that some people still refer to 9-11 as a terrorist attack.
Even the rocks know it by now, 9-11 was conceived, planned and executed by US
administration as an excuse to steal Iraqy oil. It's happening all over again
with Iran, only this time the excuse is that Iran has nucs and we need to save
the world from those evil people. How ironic. People have morals these days
you see, we can't just go invade other nations when we run out of money, we
need an excuse first! Terrorist retaliation, nuc disarming, or something else
catchy like that. Because that's what we are, other nations raise taxes to
close their deficit, we just invade the weaker instead. As for all the anti
terrorism measures that have been introduced since 9-11, it's all a huge bill
for the tax payers and a great inconvenience, which according to many security
specialists, are completely redundant. Now with the body scanners and the
invasive body search we don't even respect human rights or the US
Constitution. The lobby of the manufacturing corporations who promote these
and the interests of the corrupt officials who are getting their cut is
stronger than legislation. Well, let that go ahead and we are opening the door
to less privacy rights; more changes will soon follow. Let that go ahead, and
we might as well stop calling ourselves a free country.

